# mybuffed.de Radiostream?



## Dodg3r (24. April 2007)

Hoihoi. Ich bin ein regelmässiger Hörer eurer Podcasts und Filmchengucker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber in letzter Zeit, seit mybuffed.de aufgemacht hat fehlt mir irgendwas. Ja mag sein klingt vllt. abgedroschen aber: wenn man sich die grossen Communities rund um WoW oder MMORPG's anschaut ist irgendwo immer ein Radiostream dabei.

Darum die Frage: wie wäre es denn mit einem myBUFFED.de Radio Stream?

Ich selber würde da sehr gerne mitwirken wollen (bin hobbymod) und evtl. auch Organisatorisches übernehmen WENN soetwas überhaupt in Frage käme.

Dieser Beitrag sollte als erste Anfrage gehen. ein richtiges Konzept würde ich bei Gefallen gerne noch ausarbeiten.


----------



## Thoa (25. April 2007)

Wenn dann sollte sich der Spass jedoch von der Masse hervorheben und nicht als weiterer "Rockpop"-Stream in der Weltgeschichte untergehen. Im Grunde macht so etwas nur Sinn, wenn auch wirklich Themen behandelt werden die auch etwas mit Buffed.de zu tun haben. Dort braucht man dann wiederum Leute die sich Zeit nehmen. Hm. Wäre zwar toll, aber ob sich sowas lohnt?

Generell eine nette Idee, aber für mich persönlich sollte was Tolles rausschauen und nicht nur ein bissi Musik und Podcast-Einspielungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodg3r (25. April 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Wenn dann sollte sich der Spass jedoch von der Masse hervorheben und nicht als weiterer "Rockpop"-Stream in der Weltgeschichte untergehen. Im Grunde macht so etwas nur Sinn, wenn auch wirklich Themen behandelt werden die auch etwas mit Buffed.de zu tun haben. Dort braucht man dann wiederum Leute die sich Zeit nehmen. Hm. Wäre zwar toll, aber ob sich sowas lohnt?
> 
> Generell eine nette Idee, aber für mich persönlich sollte was Tolles rausschauen und nicht nur ein bissi Musik und Podcast-Einspielungen
> 
> ...




Ich werde mich einmal bis zum Wochenende hinsetzen und ein Konzept ausarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich meinte schon noch mit richtiger Moderation. Halt ein Radio für die buffed.de community, wo es um mmorpg's geht, viellt. wo sich Spieler unter einander grüssen können. Wo etwas mehr auf diverse news oder brandaktuelle Themen eingegangen wird. Nem livechat dazu damit diskutiert werden kann. Gildenvorstellungen uvm. Ich selber hab damals bei dem radiostream von wow.gamona.de (sorry für die schleichwerbung) mitgewirkt (hab also schon ein wenig Erfahrung damit) und der kam echt gut an.


----------



## TaZz (29. April 2007)

JOa hört sich ganz gut an. Soein Radiostream wäre echt nicht schlecht nur ist das auch wieder mit Kosten verbunden...welche Musik soll gespielt werden? (Oder soll nur diskutiert werden?) Ich habe auch mal in einem Radio mitgewirkt und ich muss sagen es nicht nicht wirklich schwer umzusetzen. Doch wenn es soetwas geben sollte müsste doch auch erstmal Computec damit einverstanden sein oder etwas nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (29. April 2007)

Richtig ja. Da steht mehr dahinter als eine kleine Fungeschichte. Aber warum sollten nicht User so etwas mal aufbauen und dann wird das vielleicht sogar selbständig größer. Keine Ahnung, aber ich bin der Meinung dass ordentliche Arbeit immer wieder Abnehmer findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willmasta (8. Mai 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Wenn dann sollte sich der Spass jedoch von der Masse hervorheben und nicht als weiterer "Rockpop"-Stream in der.....


Zu meinen RO ( Ragnarok Online) Zeiten gab es ne RO 24h Nacht/Tag und da wurde, MTV like ein bissl alles gespielt, und es wurde auf Anfrage, Wunsch etc. auch ma Wunschsongs gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und es gibt da ja auch noch ein schönes Wörtchen und zwar Toleranz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Will


----------



## Monolith (8. Mai 2007)

Mal weg vom Organisatorischem finde ich die Idee sehr gut!

Da die buffedCasts anscheinend sehr beliebt sind, würde ich es nicht schlecht finden diese zu festgelegten Zeiten live zuspielen. Wie auch schon geschrieben sollte die Zeit dazwischen mit Musik (vieles, abwechslungsreiches?) gefüllt werden, sowie diese "Gruß und Kuss" Sache.

Das besondere an der Sache (was hier ja gewünscht wird) wäre zum ersten die buffedCasts und über weiteres müsste man sich halt Gedanken machen. Ein völlig "neuer" Stream wird sowieso nie entstehen, da sich alle in gewissen Teilen ähneln...


----------



## Eed (8. Mai 2007)

Ich finde auch das es eine gute Idee ist.
Wäre aber auch mit einigen Kosten verbunden (Stream Server, GEMA, GVL). Aber man bräuchte ja auch nicht direkt nen großen Stream Server. Sondern so nen 25-50er Server würde ja am Anfang reichen um erst ma zu testen wie es ankommt. Danach könnte man immer noch ausbauen. Habe auch schon ein wenig Erfahrung da drin. War vor einigen Jahren schon mal bei nem Inet-Radio Mod. Aber nach ner Zeit hat sich der Sender wieder aufgelöst.
Dort hat man das mit den Kosten so gehandhabt, das jeder Moderator der gesendet hat monatlich nen bestimmten Betrag zahlen musste, da ja nicht einer alleine auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben wollte.

Naja wie gesagt finde ich das ne gute Idee mit dem Stream und bin mal gespannt ob daraus was wird.

MfG,

Dee


----------



## dartbn2 (8. Mai 2007)

Also da ich ja schonmal bei einem Online Radio war(Sound.One,ist sehr gut) habe cih erfahrung damit also Moderiren würde ich gerne ! 


Naja und um einen STREAM könnte ich mich VILLEICHT kümmern !! Aber dazu müsste es sich auch lohnen nicht das ich ein STREAM besorge(kostenfrei) und dan hören nur 2-3 User zu !



Aber um einen STREAm und als Moderator würde ich mcih kümmern !

WeNn IhR wOlLt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schallem (15. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mir das hier grade voller Freude durchgelesen , und gleich eine idee parat.
Bei sovielen Servern gibt es täglich neue News auf den Server. kp. erster Hogger raid der scheiterte oder sowas ^^
Ihr wisst schon erzählt den leuten aktuelle sachen die uns miteinander verbinden , was machen die raids auf server x,y,z usw. ich würde mich auch gern bei dem Projekt heir einbringen wenn ihr was starten wollt schreibt mir einfach bei Mybuffed , bin 100% mit dabei und ahbe 1000 Ideen


----------



## Monolith (15. Mai 2007)

In solch einem Stream sollte es aber nicht nur um World of Warcraft gehen, schließlich ist buffed.de ein Portal für Portal für *Online-Spiele*, was auch andere Spiele beinhaltet.


----------



## Norna (21. Mai 2007)

Modden könnte ich mir auch vorstellen :°)


----------



## TaZz (22. Mai 2007)

Bevor sich 100 Leute zum Moderieren freiwillig melden sollte erstmal ein Mitarbeiter von buffed sich bei diesem Beitrag zu Wort melden.

Dann sollte man es auch mit Bewerbungen machen und nicht das jeder kommt und sagt: "Ich will auch mitmachen". Denn klar ist...hier will 100% jeder hier mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (30. Mai 2007)

Heyho.. Heyho..

auch ich habe mal bei einem iNet-Radio mitgewirkt und wie schon o.g. muss erstmal eine Art Orientierung stattfinden => ein gewisser Musikstyle. Da Buffed.de doch was für jeden sein sollte, kann man schlecht den ganzen Tag über Punk, Hip Hop oder Techno spielen.
Ich habe schon öfters auf Partys Musik ausgelegt.. jeder hatte immer was zu meckern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem muss man als iNet-Radio-Anbieter wiederum Gebühren zahlen, was unser liebes buffed.de-Team bestimtm net will ^^ (Also wird Werbung gepostet, was keiner von uns will^^)
Radio schön und gut, aber das bedeutet einiges an Arbeit. Das muss alles gut durchgeplant werden!
Vllt. erarbeiten unsere göttlichen Mods ja noch ein gescheites System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.  1st Forum post ^^

busa


----------



## FetterTroll (7. Juni 2007)

So, eines ist mal klar. Man bekommt als kleiner Sender sämtliche Rechte schon für 30 Euro. Das heißt wenn der Stream von Buffed größer wird (was er wird) kostet das sicherlich trotzdem nicht mehr als 1000 Euro. So jetz mag man zwar denken 1000 Euro!!! Aber wenn man mal bedenkt das von der Werbung die auf Buffed.de geschaltet ist das ganze Buffed Team bezahlt werden kann sind 1000 Euro ein Witz. Und außerdem: Ein Werbespot in der Stunde ist wohl nicht zu viel. 
Also mir ist es auch ziemlich egal was auf dem Stream für Musik läuft. Wenn ich die Musik nicht mag schalte ich nur ein wenn es gute Informationen gibt. (Life BuffedCast oder Zam interview oder so)

Buffed wir wolln euch streamen sehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juni 2007)

FetterTroll schrieb:


> So, eines ist mal klar. Man bekommt als kleiner Sender sämtliche Rechte schon für 30 Euro. Das heißt wenn der Stream von Buffed größer wird (was er wird) kostet das sicherlich trotzdem nicht mehr als 1000 Euro. So jetz mag man zwar denken 1000 Euro!!! Aber wenn man mal bedenkt das von der Werbung die auf Buffed.de geschaltet ist das ganze Buffed Team bezahlt werden kann sind 1000 Euro ein Witz. Und außerdem: Ein Werbespot in der Stunde ist wohl nicht zu viel.
> Also mir ist es auch ziemlich egal was auf dem Stream für Musik läuft. Wenn ich die Musik nicht mag schalte ich nur ein wenn es gute Informationen gibt. (Life BuffedCast oder Zam interview oder so)
> 
> Buffed wir wolln euch streamen sehen!
> ...



Ich hab früher mal privat nen kleines Streaming-Radio für nen anderen Chat gemacht - das war auch Leichter weil man in keine Kamera schauen muss. *g* Aber mit nur einer soundkarte (on-board) ist das Switchen zwischen Mic und Winamp nicht so einfach.


----------



## FetterTroll (13. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab früher mal privat nen kleines Streaming-Radio für nen anderen Chat gemacht - das war auch Leichter weil man in keine Kamera schauen muss. *g* Aber mit nur einer soundkarte (on-board) ist das Switchen zwischen Mic und Winamp nicht so einfach.



Da hast du recht. Also ich benutze im Moment Shoutcast aber auch da muss ich immer wieder umstellen was ziemlich nervig ist. Oder ich hab einfach noch nicht raus wie man das ganze richtig einstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (13. Juni 2007)

Gibt es mittlerweile schon Fortschritte? Ich bin von der Idee auch sehr angetan, aber man sollte wirklich schauen das es eben nicht nur um WoW geht.

Ideen dafür gibt es sicherlich tausende, ich fasse hier mal ein paar zusammen die mir spontan einfallen:

- Nachbesprechung der Buffed-Casts und buffed-Shows mit mehr User Kommentaren, Diskussionen über div. Themen (evtl mit Einbindung des Live-Chats oder extra Thread)

- Nachrichten in denen die News auf buffed.de aufgegriffen werden.

- mybuffed Profil-Vorstellungen (vlt sogar mit verschiedenen Sparten wie informativstes Profil, lustigstes Profil, etc)

- ausführliche Besprechungen über GameGuides

- Neuvorstellungen von Games

- Wishlist

- aktuelle Forenthemen vorstellen/diskutieren


und so weiter und sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf jeden Fall fände ich es generell gut das ganze so interaktiv wie möglich zu halten. Und weiter oben stehn ja auch ein paar wirklich gute Ideen.

Also go go, das wird doch irgendwie hinzubekommen sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FetterTroll (14. Juni 2007)

Eine Warcraft Geschichts Stunde wäre auch cool. In der Marcel mit einigen User Gästen etwas aus der Warcraft Geschichte erzählt. Hab grad wieder auf ner anderen Seite über 156 Kommentare zu dem Thema gelesen. (Boah hat ganz schön lange gedauert) Man könnte dann ja von einem guten Vorleser auch ein paar Kapitel aus den verschiedenen Büchern lesen oder so. Also wenns so eine Geschichtsstunde einmal die Woche gäbe ich würde alles stehen und liegen lasse um mir das anzuhören.


----------

